# Motivational Poster?



## sitarro

Kids do the darndest things.............


----------



## rightwinger

sitarro said:


> Kids do the darndest things.............



Cute child..

Looks like her parents must have brought her up Republican


----------



## hjmick




----------



## Tom Clancy

hjmick said:


>



In 'n out. <3


----------



## Samson




----------



## Big Black Dog

sitarro said:


> Kids do the darndest things.............



I don't think posters like this one are all that funny.  I've seen this poster elsewhere before and didn't care for it.  I believe it to be exploiting little kids.  Just not much humor in it for me.  I wouldn't allow my child of this age to behave like this.  I don't believe any good parent would.

Sorry.  I usually have a pretty good sense of humor but not this time on this post.


----------



## sitarro

Big Black Dog said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids do the darndest things.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think posters like this one are all that funny.  I've seen this poster elsewhere before and didn't care for it.  I believe it to be exploiting little kids.  Just not much humor in it for me.  I wouldn't allow my child of this age to behave like this.  I don't believe any good parent would.
> 
> Sorry.  I usually have a pretty good sense of humor but not this time on this post.
Click to expand...


I understand what you are saying but.... I actually don't believe that hand belongs to that child, it looks like it was pasted into the shot. I find the humor in the idea that a kid that age knows what an incompetent dick head Barry and his merry band of asshole brothers are and yet the adult voters that put them in office are oblivious to it. That and the expression on her face is perfect as is this other one......... that is what I think is funny.


----------



## driveby




----------



## dilloduck

hjmick said:


>



more women having to cover their nipples ----FREE THE NIPPLES !!!!
What's this world coming too?


----------



## Article 15




----------



## Immanuel

sitarro said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids do the darndest things.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think posters like this one are all that funny.  I've seen this poster elsewhere before and didn't care for it.  I believe it to be exploiting little kids.  Just not much humor in it for me.  I wouldn't allow my child of this age to behave like this.  I don't believe any good parent would.
> 
> Sorry.  I usually have a pretty good sense of humor but not this time on this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying but.... I actually don't believe that hand belongs to that child, it looks like it was pasted into the shot. I find the humor in the idea that a kid that age knows what an incompetent dick head Barry and his merry band of asshole brothers are and yet the adult voters that put them in office are oblivious to it. That and the expression on her face is perfect as is this other one......... that is what I think is funny.
Click to expand...


Regardless whether that hand was pasted there or not, it looks like a kids hand.  

I'd say that it looks like she was showing mommy her boo boo and well to you and I holding that finger up in that manner means something different (and sometimes funny) than it would to that little girl.

As per the other image... I'm going to think twice the next time I tell the Girl Scout that I gave at the office.  

Immie


----------



## sitarro

Article 15 said:


>



What's with the chinless miniature person in the background?


----------



## Article 15

sitarro said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the chinless miniature person in the background?
Click to expand...


lol ...

I never made it past the hottie in the foreground but now that you mention it I got no clue what's up with that ... old lady?


----------



## Tom Clancy

Article 15 said:


>



pfft. Level 12 Pally.

noob.


----------



## xotoxi

Tom Clancy said:


>


 
*What an exquisite dress!*

Is that chanille?


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


>


 
She is looking like she's needing to get done.

By me.


----------



## Article 15

xotoxi said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is looking like she's needing to get done.
> 
> By me.
Click to expand...


Will you be putting on your wizard's robe and hat for it?


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is looking like she's needing to get done.
> 
> By me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you be putting on your wizard's robe and hat for it?
Click to expand...

 
If that's what it takes.


----------



## Colin

.....Or in this case, a demotivational poster!


----------



## Oddball




----------

